# NAS Synology DS216j



## YSG (11 Mars 2017)

Bonjour,

Je viens de faire l'acquisition d'un DS216j. C'est la première fois que je m'intéresse au NAS.

Ma toute première question concernant le paramètrage et son installation est sa sécurité.
A l'instar d'un DDI contenant mon Système sous Mac protègé par Filevault ou bien d'un DDE tout simplement encodé, faut-il, doit-on, peut-on encoder le DD qui se trouve dans la NAS?
Ceci afin d'être sûr que le DD, démonté du NAS et remonté dans un boîtier, ne puisse pas être lu sur l'ordinateur d'une tierce personne.

Merci.


----------



## drs (12 Mars 2017)

Est ce que ceci pourrait te convenir?
https://www.synology.com/fr-fr/know...and_decrypt_shared_folders_on_my_Synology_NAS


----------



## YSG (12 Mars 2017)

Bonjour,
Je te remercie pour ta recherche. Et effectivement j'avais lu hier soir cet article qui comble un peu mon ignorance du NAS. Donc les données sont cryptées. 

Autre question liée. J'effectuerai des sauvegardes du NAS sur un DDE. Du coup sera t-il possible de récupérer directement des données de cette sauvegarde (que j'imagine elle aussi cryptée) si je branche le DDE sur mon Mac ou bien faudrait-il de toute façon le réinstaller sur le NAS. Bref, seul le NAS sera à même  de décrypter ce DD ou bien un Mac peut aussi le faire? (Par exemple dans l'urgence si le NAS casse ou si en voyage je ne dispose pas de connexion internet et que je veux avoir accès à mes Documents?)

Merci pour ton aide.


----------



## drs (12 Mars 2017)

Non, attention, d'après ce document, les fichiers ne sont pas cryptés de base. Il te faut créer un dossier crypté.

Pour la seconde question, je ne sais pas...


----------



## YSG (12 Mars 2017)

Je me suis mal exprimé : le NAS permet de crypter à la demande effectivement . Donc cette possibilité existe, tout comme on peut crypter ses DDE ou DDI habituels.

La seconde question reste en suspend. Je ne trouve rien sur le net m'éclairant.
Je pensais que l'expérience de certains sur le site m'aiderait. Personne ne protège ses DD sur leur NAS? Uniquement une protection réseau type VPN et pare-feu contre les attaques du net. Pourtant on peut se faire cambrioler, donc les attaques physiques existent aussi.

Merci pour ton aide en tout cas.


----------



## machou (14 Mars 2017)

YSG a dit:


> Je me suis mal exprimé : le NAS permet de crypter à la demande effectivement . Donc cette possibilité existe, tout comme on peut crypter ses DDE ou DDI habituels.
> 
> La seconde question reste en suspend. Je ne trouve rien sur le net m'éclairant.
> Je pensais que l'expérience de certains sur le site m'aiderait. Personne ne protège ses DD sur leur NAS? Uniquement une protection réseau type VPN et pare-feu contre les attaques du net. Pourtant on peut se faire cambrioler, donc les attaques physiques existent aussi.
> ...



Salut,

Quand ton dossier est crypté sur le NAS, lors de la sauvegarde sur un disque externe, les fichiers sont illisibles sur ce disque. Je n'ai pas encore testé la restauration d'un de ces fichiers dans son dossier d'origine ou un autre dossier. Quoiqu'il en soit, tu devras pour décrypter tes fichiers avoir le mdp de chiffrement ou le fichier clé généré lors de la création de ton dossier crypté. 

Pour ma part j'utilise pour sauvegarder mes dossiers cryptés de mon NAS le logiciel carbon copy cloner depuis mon mac qui va sauvegarder les dossiers du NAS sur un disque externe crypté branché sur mon mac.

Quand tu créés un dossier crypté sur ton NAS n'oubli pas de décocher le montage automatique de celui-ci au démarrage, car si on te vole physiquement ton NAS, s'ils le démarrent, ils auront accès à ton dossier crypté.


----------



## YSG (14 Mars 2017)

@machou 

Merci pour ton super retour d'expérience!!
Personnellement j'utilise SuperDuper! pour cloner mes DDI systèmes cryptés. Et Sync2Folders pour faire une sauvegarde de dossiers sur un DDE crypté aussi.



machou a dit:


> Salut,
> Quand ton dossier est crypté sur le NAS, lors de la sauvegarde sur un disque externe, les fichiers sont illisibles sur ce disque. Je n'ai pas encore testé la restauration d'un de ces fichiers dans son dossier d'origine ou un autre dossier. Quoiqu'il en soit, tu devras pour décrypter tes fichiers avoir le mdp de chiffrement ou le fichier clé généré lors de la création de ton dossier crypté.


Donc quand je branche mon DDE (de sauvegarde du NAS) à mon Mac je n'ai qu'à rentrer le mdp, comme pour un DDE crypté à sa connexion, et j'ai accès aux dossiers sauvegardés du NAS?
Il n'y a pas moyen de crypter le DD du NAS plutôt que des dossiers? Comme cela, une fois le MDP rentré on peut directement sauvegarder sur un DDE, qui est crypté, les documents qui eux ne sont pas cryptés... Je ne sais pas si je m'exprime suffisamment bien. 



machou a dit:


> Pour ma part j'utilise pour sauvegarder mes dossiers cryptés de mon NAS le logiciel carbon copy cloner depuis mon mac qui va sauvegarder les dossiers du NAS sur un disque externe crypté branché sur mon mac.


En branchant ton DDE sur ton Mac, tu passes par le Finder pour avoir accès aux documents cryptés du NAS que tu sauvegardes avec CCC?
Ton DDE de sauvegarde NAS est sous quel formatage? Effectué via le Mac avec son cryptage comme pour n'importe quel DDE ou faut-il passer obligatoirement par l'utilitaire de configuration du NAS?
De même, ton DD à l'intérieur du NAS est formaté uniquement via cet utilitaire ou bien tu passes par le MAC en branchant ton NAS comme un vulgaire DDE à ton Mac?



machou a dit:


> Quand tu créés un dossier crypté sur ton NAS n'oubli pas de décocher le montage automatique de celui-ci au démarrage, car si on te vole physiquement ton NAS, s'ils le démarrent, ils auront accès à ton dossier crypté.


Merci pour cette importante précision!!!

Il ne me reste plus qu'à mettre les mains de le cambouis et déballer, installer mon NAS.


----------



## machou (15 Mars 2017)

YSG a dit:


> Donc quand je branche mon DDE (de sauvegarde du NAS) à mon Mac je n'ai qu'à rentrer le mdp, comme pour un DDE crypté à sa connexion, et j'ai accès aux dossiers sauvegardés du NAS?


Non, malheuresement tu ne pourras pas décrypter tes fichiers sur ton MAC en utilisant le disque dur USB que tu as branché sur ton NAS pour les sauvegardes.



YSG a dit:


> Il n'y a pas moyen de crypter le DD du NAS plutôt que des dossiers? Comme cela, une fois le MDP rentré on peut directement sauvegarder sur un DDE, qui est crypté, les documents qui eux ne sont pas cryptés... Je ne sais pas si je m'exprime suffisamment bien.


Non hélas, cela ne fonctionne pas comme sur un MAC ou tu peux crypter le disque en entier, sur Synology tu ne pourras que créer des dossiers cryptés



YSG a dit:


> En branchant ton DDE sur ton Mac, tu passes par le Finder pour avoir accès aux documents cryptés du NAS que tu sauvegardes avec CCC?


Le disque USB de sauvegarde du NAS, je ne le branche jamais sur le MAC, il reste en permance branché sur le NAS. Ensuite je monte le dossier du NAS sur mon MAC, il est donc lisible via le Finder du mac, et je dit à CCC de sauvegarder le contenu de ce montage vers un disque dur USB crypté (que j'ai formaté et crypté via le MAC).



YSG a dit:


> Ton DDE de sauvegarde NAS est sous quel formatage? Effectué via le Mac avec son cryptage comme pour n'importe quel DDE ou faut-il passer obligatoirement par l'utilitaire de configuration du NAS?


le disque USB de sauvegarde du NAS est formaté en EXT4. Le formatage est effectué depuis DSM Synology, tu dois passer par celui-ci.



YSG a dit:


> De même, ton DD à l'intérieur du NAS est formaté uniquement via cet utilitaire ou bien tu passes par le MAC en branchant ton NAS comme un vulgaire DDE à ton Mac?


Les disques que tu insères dans ton NAS, doivent être formatés par le DSM (l'OS utilisé dans les NAS Synology). Selon la version DSM que tu utiliseras, tu pourras formater en EXT3/EXT4/BTRFS

1. sur mon NAS, il y a deux disque en RAID 1 (je sécurise ainsi la perte d'un disque, si un disque est en panne, je ne perds pas mes données, et je n'ai plus qu'à remplacer le disque défectueux par un nouveau, d'ailleur j'en avais commandé 4, 2 pour les NAS, 1 pour la sauvegarde du NAS et 1 pour spare).

2. Je sauvegarde le contenu de mon NAS sur un disque dur USB relié à celui-ci en utilisant l'utilitaire de sauvegarde fourni par DSM.
Si jamais j'ai un problème sur mon RAID (corruption, défaut, etc..) et que celui-ci est irrécupérable, je pourrai récupérer mes données via ce disque de sauvegarde.

3. Je sauvegarde aussi les données sur un autre disque USB qui lui est branché sur mon MAC, celui-ci est crypté. Je monte le ou les volumes de mon NAS sur le mac et ensuite j'utilise CCC pour copier les fichiers sur le disque USB crypté. Je fais cette sauvegarde une fois par mois, et je stock le disque à mon travail. Si jamais je me fais voler ordi/nas ou inondation/feu, j'ai toujours une copie de mes données hors de mon domicile.

Je choisi de ne pas faire de sauvegarde sur le cloud, pas assez sécurisé selon moi, je suis un peu parano sur mes données c'est vrai je l'avoue.

Si tu as d'autres questions n'hésite pas. A+


----------



## YSG (15 Mars 2017)

Bonjour,

Je te remercie pour ton aide. En tout cas tu réponds exactement à la problématique que je rencontre actuellement.
Et bien , c'est bien dommage que le NAS ne fonctionne pas aussi facilement qu'un Mac. Peut-être aurais-je dû transformer un Mac Mini en serveur au lieu d'acheter un NAS.
Du coups, tu ne peux pas passer par les applications habituelles iOS pour lire les fichiers cryptés du NAS (j'utilise Devonthink pour lire mes documents personnels)?
As-tu cacher ton NAS derrière un VPN?

Dès que j'ai un peu de temps, je me lance dans l'installation de mon NAS. Je reviens vers toi à ce moment là si je rencontre quelques soucis ou si j'ai besoin de précision.


----------



## machou (15 Mars 2017)

YSG a dit:


> Peut-être aurais-je dû transformer un Mac Mini en serveur au lieu d'acheter un NAS.
> Du coups, tu ne peux pas passer par les applications habituelles iOS pour lire les fichiers cryptés du NAS (j'utilise Devonthink pour lire mes documents personnels)?
> As-tu cacher ton NAS derrière un VPN?
> 
> Dès que j'ai un peu de temps, je me lance dans l'installation de mon NAS. Je reviens vers toi à ce moment là si je rencontre quelques soucis ou si j'ai besoin de précision.



Faire du Mac Mini l'équivalent d'un NAS est à mon sens bien plus compliqué, en fonction des usages.

Pour consulter mes documents j'utilise les applications Synology d'iOS, par exemple DS File qui fonctionne assez bien. Avec code et authentification via touchID. 

Ensuite j'ai acheté un nom de domaine, ainsi qu'un certificat https pour gérer les authentifications. Le nom de domaine n'est pas obligatoire, par contre si tu comptes accéder à tes documents depuis internet le certificat sera indispensable pour sécuriser l'authentification. 

Ensuite il y a beaucoup de mesures à prendre pour sécuriser ton NAS (désactiver ssh, comptes guest et administrateur par défaut, activer le blocage du compte après x tentatives infructueuses, désactiver http, ne pas utiliser les ports par défaut, au niveau de ton routeur autoriser uniquement le stricte minimum au niveau de l'ouverture des ports, etc...etc... tu peux effectivement activé le VPN) en plus de règles élémentaires telles que ne pas utiliser de WiFi publics, mettre à jour régulièrement les firmwares de tes équipements, maj du NAS,iOS,MacOS, se tenir informé des dernières vulnérabilités sur les blogs sécurité, etc...etc... [emoji6]


----------



## guytoon48 (15 Mars 2017)

Bonjour,
Quand je demande de l'aide NAS, je me rends ici, un endroit fait pour çà... http://www.nas-forum.com/forum/


----------



## YSG (15 Mars 2017)

Merci. 
J'avais effectivement déjà vu ce site qui me renseigne. Par contre je préfère le site de MacGénération car ce sont uniquement des utilisateurs Mac. Ça m'évite d'avoir des réponses d'utilisateurs non Mac qui viennent toujours ramener leur grain de sel.


----------



## YSG (31 Mars 2017)

Bonjour,
je reviens de nouveau solliciter votre aide.

Pour l'instant j'ai démarré mon NAS et commencé à mettre mes films dans un dossier (Films) à la racine Videos. Plex Server est installé sur le NAS, reconnu par mon Plex sur mon Apple TV4. Et ça fonctionne. 
Je n'ai pas encore expérimenté le cryptage avec les documents personnels.

Par contre lorsque je ne me sers plus du NAS, le ventilateur tourne toujours. Il n'y a pas moyen de le faire s'endormir. Car pour le moment ma solution est radicale, j'éteint complètement le NAS...
Merci de votre aide.


----------



## lineakd (31 Mars 2017)

@YSG, quelque chose qui empêche l'hibernation de ton nas, de la lecture ici et là.
N'étant pas un utilisateur de plex, je ne serais te conseillé mais il est possible que ce soit lui, le coupable.


----------



## YSG (31 Mars 2017)

Bonsoir,
En fait je ne parle pas d'hibernation des HDD mais je m'étonne que le ventilateur tourne continuellement même lorsque je n'utilise pas le NAS.


----------



## kaos (8 Avril 2017)

YSG a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> En fait je ne parle pas d'hibernation des HDD mais je m'étonne que le ventilateur tourne continuellement même lorsque je n'utilise pas le NAS.



Lineakd à vu juste visiblement, Plex est bien mentionné dans la liste des app pouvant empêcher la veille profonde
https://www.synology.com/fr-fr/knowledgebase/DSM/help/DSM/AdminCenter/system_hardware_hibernation
https://www.synology.com/fr-fr/knowledgebase/DSM/help/DSM/AdminCenter/system_hardware_hibernation
C'est drole puisque je fouinais justement sur le sujet, j'ai aussi remarqué, en installant mon DS416 dans un nouveau meuble que celui ci ventilait toujours légèrement alors qu'il est en veille depuis 2 jours ....

Cependant la ventilation est vraiment au minimum, c'est très très léger ... Par contre, je n'ai aucun paquets d'installé, j'ai d'abord pensé à l'entivirus, celui ci ne semble pas etres liusté dans les liens qu'il à donné, mais je vais re lire tout ça.


----------



## YSG (10 Avril 2017)

Bonjour Kaos et merci pour tes éclaircissements. Et si on supprime la mise à jour automatique de la bibliothèque Plex, le NAS pourra se mettre en hibernation. Ou bien le simple fait d'avoir PMS sur le NAS empêche cette endormissement?

Le bruit du ventilateur ne me gène pas outre mesure car comme tu le notes, il est très faible. Et même s'il consomme très peu, c'est dingue d'avoir une pièce mécanique qui fonctionne sans raison.


----------



## kaos (10 Avril 2017)

Aucune idée, je t'avoue que je débute sur le DSM Synology, j'ai moi aussi noté* l'activité du ventilateur* et ça même* sans avoir aucune App installée* (je n'ai pas encore mis les HD définitifs, je m'amuse donc à paramétrer le NAS différemment chaque semaine.
_
Je t'avoue qu’effectivement cette ventilation inutile ne m'enchante pas des masses surtout dans le cas ou j'aurais besoin de le laisser en veille durant les vacances d'été par exemple s'étalant sur plusieurs semaines, "brassage de poussière en vue" 

Je suis pour l'instant pris sur la mise en place d'une ventilation du meuble contenant mes équipements réseaux, mais tôt ou tard je vais de voir me pencher la dessus avec la plus grande attention.

J’espère qu'il ne va pas falloir modifier des truc dans les profondeurs du système, le top serait une App même non officielle, pour une gestion approfondie de la ventilation. 
_
Le premier qui trouve préviens l'autre


----------



## YSG (10 Avril 2017)

Merci, je vais tenter de trouver aussi de mon côté ce genre d'application pour le NAS (je n'y avais pas pensé alors que j'en ai une sur un vieil iMac dans lequel j'ai installé un ssd). On se tient bien sûr au courant.

Si tu as d'autres réflexions sur le NAS, je suis preneur car je débute aussi dans ce compartiment.
J'ai simplement activé mon NAS en local pour le moment et je me bats avec l'installation de ma vidéothèque, que j'ai chargée sur ce NAS (Plex Media Server, VideoStation...), et sa lecture sur mon AT4 (Plex, Infuse, DS Video).
Du coup, je ne me suis pas encore intéressé au paramètrage du NAS pour une utilisation à distance et sa sécurisation.

Pas mal de thématique en suspend mais l'une après l'autre. Donc pour l'instant, le ventilateur et ma vidéothèque.


----------



## YSG (10 Avril 2017)

Je viens de trouver ceci pour modifier la vitesse de rotation des ventilateurs, notamment en hibernation ou en moindre utilisation.
http://sid.rstack.org/blog/index.php/584-de-l-hibernation-chez-synology
Lire à la fin.


----------



## kaos (10 Avril 2017)

J'en étais sur ! j'aurais mis ma main a couper qu'on pouvait passer par un Shell pour aller modifier des fichiers configs.

PS:vers la fin y'a un mec qui dit que certains fichiers config sont en lecture seule, je pense qu'il faut "chmoder" tout ça le temps de ....

Tu assure !

_Je ferais ça plus tard, ssh c'est pour moi un peu comme aller toilettes, j'y vais par nécessité mais je n'y prend aucun plaisir  _


----------

